# Budweiser Conservationist of the Year



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hutchens Nominated as Budweiser Conservationist of the Year

Current Delta Waterfowl Board member and past chairman of the Board, Dr. Tom Hutchens has been nominated as Budweiser Conservationist of the Year. Budweiser in partnership with the National Fish and Wildlife Foundation has been presenting this award since 1996. The annual winner of this prestigious honor is given a $50,000 grant to the organization of the winner's choosing. 
Hutch has been a longtime hunter and conservationist including Board his current Board membership with Delta and a long tenure on DU's national Board as well. Hutch is involved in countless other conservation organizations and has recently worked with local members of Safari Club International to provide game to local food pantries.

*To vote for Hutch please click the link listed down below and then go to the sports tab. From the sports tab select the outdoors page. There you will see the 4 candidates. Please vote and support Dr. Hutchens and Delta Waterfowl!*

Link: http://www.budweiser.com/default.asp


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Vote Cast, congrats and good luck on the nomination.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me....

I guess $$ and influence can buy you awards too....

Conservationist of the year... right.

I could tell you many stories about this "candidate" has hurt hunting in ND. I have in the past written some of them here on this forum...

To suggest that he is a final 4 candidate simply because he is a board member of DU and gave the first easement of property from ND is crazy.

Ask the locals about the property where that easement came from, what it used to represent and how it is now handled....maybe the viewers here will come away with a different opinion of Dr. Duck.

I'm sorry but he will never get my vote. He may be doing great things recently, however his earlier conduct on how he has handled his property has been horrid. He has taken away numerous hunting opportunities for local folks, and instead hosted grand "hunts" for his fellow influential members of various hunting org's(read: Rich fellow board members from South Carolina, GA, TN). He has consistently denied hunting opportunities to the locals and gone so far as to have his caretaker harass legal sportsman hunting near his property. Property that used to be available to hunting until this rich Doctor purchased all the adjacent land.

Yep he's a conservationist. He keeps many hunters from harvesting birds by denying access to his prime land when asked for hunting permission. (Unless of course you are a special interest group that he can garner publicity for his actions)

Ryan

.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Deltaboy, vote cast :thumb:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

First, I will say that Dr. Hutchens has been a generous supporter of our Puddle Jumpers chapter of Delta Waterfowl here in central ND. I have visited with him several times, and I have always found him to be a kind, friendly man with a real passion for waterfowl and waterfowling.

I know that Hutchens owns a 5,000 acre parcel of property east of Bismarck. In fact, he has a lodge there. However, does anybody know that facts surrounding his "lodge"? Is it a commercial hunting lodge or is a place to simply relax and gather before and after a hunt?

Any information on Hutch's lodge would be useful before we go much further.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If his name is on the deed, it does'nt really matter to me. Unless he is selling the resource then I'd have an opinion.

He lives here and contributes to NoDaks economy in many ways, no problem if owns a slice of pie here to call his own.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

BigDaddy, His lodge is in fact not a commercial lodge, he has never sold a hunt out of it and never will. The only paid hunt that has ever gone on out there has been donated auction hunts in which the money, several thousand dollars, on several occasions has gone to conservation organizations. The big hitters Ben Elli is bad mouthing were potential donors to both Delta and DU that were brought out there for a good time, several of whom also made huge contributions after talking with and hunting with Hutch. Hutch has made huge contributions himself as well, more than any of us could ever hope to make. Contrary to what Ben Elli said, he doesn't tie up the land out of greed, he simply hunts nearly every day of the season. He lets locals deer hunt when they ask, and himself and family aren't hunting, as well as goose and crane hunt if he is not hunting it already. The problem is that in order to hunt every day like all of us would like to, you simply can't let everyone else in. I think I can say safely that everyone on here would do the same thing if they had a place as special as his. He's got my vote, I encourage the rest of you to do the same, I have a pretty good thought that if he wins the 50k will go towards Delta, so if you don't want to do it for him do it for Delta.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks, cranebuster. The scenario you described is what I thought was occurring.

Like 4Curl, I can't fault a person for making enough money to buy (dare I say "create") a little piece of duck hunting heaven. As long as he isn't profiting from a public resource, I have no problem with the situation.

Now, go out and cast a vote for Hutch!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> BigDaddy, His lodge is in fact not a commercial lodge, he has never sold a hunt out of it and never will. The only paid hunt that has ever gone on out there has been donated auction hunts in which the money, several thousand dollars, on several occasions has gone to conservation organizations. The big hitters Ben Elli is bad mouthing were potential donors to both Delta and DU that were brought out there for a good time, several of whom also made huge contributions after talking with and hunting with Hutch. Hutch has made huge contributions himself as well, more than any of us could ever hope to make. Contrary to what Ben Elli said, he doesn't tie up the land out of greed, he simply hunts nearly every day of the season. He lets locals deer hunt when they ask, and himself and family aren't hunting, as well as goose and crane hunt if he is not hunting it already. The problem is that in order to hunt every day like all of us would like to, you simply can't let everyone else in. I think I can say safely that everyone on here would do the same thing if they had a place as special as his. He's got my vote, I encourage the rest of you to do the same, I have a pretty good thought that if he wins the 50k will go towards Delta, so if you don't want to do it for him do it for Delta.


I'd like to start this reply by first saying that I would love if Delta received a huge donation to further their cause.

I cannot however in good faith continue to let some of the subsequent replies to my last post go unchecked, and feel the need to set the record straight.

First of all, just so all of you know, some of what I write is direct first hand experience, some is from my many friends & relatives who regularily used to or currently still hunt the property directly around his, and some is from strangers who chime in with their own stories upon hearing my family discussing him. Just for the record, I have shirt tail relatives who own land directly adjacent to him. Prior to Dr. Duck purchasing "his" land, my family regularily hunted that property and the surrounding areas on both sides of the main county road for 3 miles in either direction. My grandfather grew up in Dawson along with all his brothers. He used to walk over to those very sections of property to hunt ducks to help his family earn a living in the depression. He sold those ducks to the trains that used to stop in at the Dawson station for a nickel apiece. We still have a house in Dawson to this day. I shot my first crane (and MANY geese) pass shooting as they came off Buffalo several years prior to him inserting himself into the countryside there. I think it is pretty safe to say I know exactly what I am speaking about. Unfortunately I also know quite a few things I can't speak about due to confidentiality.

Cranebuster, you are exactly correct on what he uses his hunting palace for. I'm not disputing that. However you did not address the meat of my previous post...



R y a n aka Ben Elli said:


> I'm sorry but he will never get my vote. He may be doing great things recently, however his earlier conduct on how he has handled his property has been horrid. He has taken away numerous hunting opportunities for local folks, and instead hosted grand "hunts" for his fellow influential members of various hunting org's(read: Rich fellow board members from South Carolina, GA, TN). He has consistently denied hunting opportunities to the locals and gone so far as to have his caretaker harass legal sportsman hunting near his property. Property that used to be available to hunting until this rich Doctor purchased all the adjacent land.


In fact you seem to have agreed with my exact points! I'm not disputing that he is any form of commercial interest or outfitter. *I'm disputing that he a Conservationist of the Year candidate.*

To me a conservationist of the year candidate should be a long time farmer who has done extraordinary things with his farm property to enhance the surrounding area by applying sound conservation practices that benefit a multitude of species.

I don't consider someone with deep pockets who goes in and purchases a personal playground to be a valid candidate for conservationist of the year. I'm sorry but that seems to me to encourage that kind of behavior in the future.

Dr. Duck (as all of the locals call him *un*affectionately) has no supporters in the local community. He has alienated himself from almost all who live in Kidder county. His supporters are all family or Bismarck area DU and Delta members who have developed a relationship with him since his purchase of that property. * You would think a NATIONAL conservationist of the year candidate would have the support of the local landowners and community around him?*

No Cranebuster he does not allow waterfowl hunting. That is what his property historically has been all about. I could care less about deer hunting, as could many of the locals. He purchased the property strictly on the fact it was one of 3 "Mecca's" in central ND for ducks and geese. Yes he brings in "big hitters" from out of state to suck up. Since you agree with that fact it would appear that you condone prostituting our local resource for the "big hitters" provided they then "donate" their excess tax write offs in exchange for some glorious hunting. That type of mentality is what I'm fighting against.

He does tie up the land out of greed. It is just a different form of greed. I am fighting for all of the older locals who don't have internet or Nodak Outdoors access who are hopping mad at what he has done for the local hunting opportunities. We used to be able to pass shoot geese/crane daily coming off Ashley and Buffalo prior to his land grab. Noone had problems getting access from the previous landowner, and in fact much was not posted at all. In comes Dr. Duck and immediately fancy metal signs start going up. No big deal we figure... we can still go hunt the adjacent unposted land and/or lay in the ditch to pass shoot. Suddenly myslelf and others start experiencing run ins with his "caretaker" who sits down the road and watches the birds leaving the roost. He comes screaming down the road as the birds are coming off, flaring them out of range. This continues all morning, and on many different days. In fact there are multiple incidents of confrontations with this individual who it turns out is working as the property "caretaker" who is working to ensure the geese don't get shot at as they leave the slough. The Game and Fish is even called on reports of hunter harrassment. It is learned that it is being intentionally done to harass the hunters and intimidate/frustrate them into finding a different place to hunt. This is all documented by Game and Fish. I could personally give you names and dates, but I'll refrain.

During this time period "Hutch" wasn't hunting every day... He may be now as he gets nearer retirement/has more vacation with tenure, but back in the day it wasn't every day. During this time period, I attempted to go and talk with him to obtain permission. "Hutch" was not very pleasant. He wasn't rude but he definitely was annoyed to be hassled. I was seeking permission to go out on a weekday and lay in a ditch along the main road to pass shoot geese. ( I didn't even want to step foot inside HIS fence, ONLY along the road ditch). He replied, "No I might be hunting near there this weekend so its locked up." Well I went hunting that weekday anyway, as I had permission from an adjacent landowner AND there was a UNposted quarter down from his property so I hunted the ditch down near that. Once again wouldn't you know it... here comes that familiar truck to check up on the road and see if people are trying to pass shoot. :eyeroll:

Cranebuster if you are now telling me he has changed, I'll check on it this fall if I get a chance. We'll see if he offers permission. I'll even leave the offer open ended to allow him anytime within a week to offer the permission. I never have any problem speaking with landowners and rarely get denied. Let's see if it is him or I that is the difference. Who knows maybe he has changed since the first several years he purchased the property?

I have no problem with a guy working his butt off to buy some personal hunting property. Let me make that clear. It is how he behaves once he becomes that landowner that matters. I'm not talking about whether he posts his own land so much as I'm talking about running around the perimeter with border guards, caretakers etc who do his dirty work intimidiating and harrassing legal hunters. That is where ALL sportsman should draw the line.

I'd also like to take a moment to thank those of you who PM'd me right after I wrote the first reply. You also know what is really going on. I fully realize that some politics is involved that prevents you from openly speaking your mind on this thread. Your support has let me know that I'm not the only witness to these actions.

It is a shame that it appears we are being "forced" to proxy vote for Hutchens in order to support Delta.

That is a shameful way to elicit a vote in order to gain $$

Just remember Cranebuster... there used to be a LOT of people that had access to that "special place" as you called it. It's truly sad to see what has happened in the last 10 years.

I'm finished with my rant. I apologize in advance for the length, but since this man is up for that award, I felt it important that everyone at least get a glimpse of the "real" story.

Ryan


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

RYAN, I realize this could go back and forth over and over without really getting anywhere, but I must clear things up for other casual readers of this thread. I am a local, I support him, I went to high school in the area, and am friends with farmers who farm the land around him and there is only one family that has any type of dispute with him, the remaining families are, in fact, very good friends with him. I realize this is my word against yours, but from what I can see you are from Washington, I am from 20 miles away, I have a pretty good hold on the landowner relations situation in that area. Next time you are in the area, go to any one of the farm houses within 5 miles of there and ask them what they think of him, (I invite anyone else as well), I know for a fact you will get positive answers from all of them (with the exception of the aformentioned farmer). I did, infact recieve 3 different email notifications to vote for him from his neighbors (or "locals" as you would call them). It seems odd to me that they would go out of their way to forward an email to get someone they allegedly hate so much nominated for such an honor. Once again, I am just trying to clear up some of the falacies you are putting upon him that I know for a fact are not true. 
As for him closing up the hunting in the area, I can not blame him one bit for doing so, and anyone who is reading this knows dang well that they wouldn't work their butts off to purchase a hunting place and then allow everyone else to hunt on it. I someday hope to save up some money and purchase some land for myself and you can bet your ars I'm not gonna let everybody else onto it , I'm gonna hunt it myself, as would you. 
As far as getting him to let you hunt his place, you're gonna have a hard time finding a time when he is not hunting, which brings us back to the fact that he has every right to hunt HIS land whenever he wants to. 
My advice to you is to make a trip or two out that way in June or July, bust your *** a little for some of the local farmers like I do, and come October instead of complaining about not being able to find a place to hunt, you will have something lined up. I like to call it planning ahead, it makes the whole thing more enjoyable, and you might make a few friends in the process, just as I have and just as Hutch has.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> RYAN, I realize this could go back and forth over and over without really getting anywhere, but I must clear things up for other casual readers of this thread. I am a local, I support him, I went to high school in the area, and am friends with farmers who farm the land around him and there is only one family that has any type of dispute with him, the remaining families are, in fact, very good friends with him. I realize this is my word against yours, but from what I can see you are from Washington, I am from 20 miles away, I have a pretty good hold on the landowner relations situation in that area. Next time you are in the area, go to any one of the farm houses within 5 miles of there and ask them what they think of him, (I invite anyone else as well), I know for a fact you will get positive answers from all of them (with the exception of the aformentioned farmer). I did, infact recieve 3 different email notifications to vote for him from his neighbors (or "locals" as you would call them). It seems odd to me that they would go out of their way to forward an email to get someone they allegedly hate so much nominated for such an honor. Once again, I am just trying to clear up some of the falacies you are putting upon him that I know for a fact are not true.
> As for him closing up the hunting in the area, I can not blame him one bit for doing so, and anyone who is reading this knows dang well that they wouldn't work their butts off to purchase a hunting place and then allow everyone else to hunt on it. I someday hope to save up some money and purchase some land for myself and you can bet your ars I'm not gonna let everybody else onto it , I'm gonna hunt it myself, as would you.
> As far as getting him to let you hunt his place, you're gonna have a hard time finding a time when he is not hunting, which brings us back to the fact that he has every right to hunt HIS land whenever he wants to.
> My advice to you is to make a trip or two out that way in June or July, bust your a$$ a little for some of the local farmers like I do, and come October instead of complaining about not being able to find a place to hunt, you will have something lined up. I like to call it planning ahead, it makes the whole thing more enjoyable, and you might make a few friends in the process, just as I have and just as Hutch has.


I agree this could go back and forth without getting anywhere.... so I'm just about done as I've said my piece.

I hope you weren't insinuating that at the time I was an NR.. rather I experienced/witnessed all of this as a local. I grew up in Jamestown, yet spent many weekends in Dawson, at Lake Isabelle, and across Kidder county both during hunting season and in the summer. I've logged many hours sitting in tractors, combines, grain trucks, and fuel trucks. I also went to college nearby. During college I worked for a farmer every morning/evening during planting and harvest. He farmed all the ways over to Tappen/Dawson as he rented/rotated land with Sitzman @ Dawson Farms. I sure hope you aren't implying that I don't have perspective as I don't know any of the locals. I even dated a couple different girls during college from the area. Heck it seems I might even know you with all that background, but if you are from Driscoll I never knew anyone that far over. 

btw...who said I was complaining about a place to hunt? I was stating about an opportunity that used to exist that no longer does and how it all came about.

ohh... and it doesn't appear you are posting from Driscoll? Or has cableone expanded out there?

Don't worry about my access Cranebuster.... I likely have more than you. :beer:

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent post cranebuster!!! Is this like Chicago, are we allowed to vote more than once????? :huh:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I someday hope to save up some money and purchase some land for myself and you can bet your ars I'm not gonna let everybody else onto it , I'm gonna hunt it myself, as would you.


I also thought that was a good post, except this part. I hope that you reconsider if you ever do get that land. Think about if everyone had that attitude. You would not have had anywhere to hunt as a kid or now. Just some food for thought, otherwise a good post!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

But djleye he is from ND and according to the Forum that's alright. Only N/R have to open there land. ( just a little sarcasm)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know, I was going te tell Deacon, I usually only have to correct you on these forums, but I corrected him, No charge!!!! :wink:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I apologize for turning this thread into a land tying up thread, it seems more and more that every thread ends up like that. My main goal was just to illustrate the fact that he isn't using it as a way to further himself financially through guiding or selling hunts. He has used it to solicit donations from big money donors for both DU and Delta, which in my mind makes him a prime candidate for Conservationist of the year. I do not see anything wrong with that, that is what conservation organisations, and mainly CO Chairperson's do. His lodge has been a tool for him to do that, and rather than selling hunts on it (which he could make a load of money for himself doing) he uses it to benefit wildlife. I'm sorry that in doing so he has tied up a prime piece of waterfowling land once available to everyday guys like you and me, but that is really what is happening nationwide, and for much worse reasons (personal financial gain through outfitting) than what Hutch is doing. Ask any one on this sight from down south, and they will tell you how things are done down there for land access. It's gonna happen in Nodak as well. 
Sorry for jumping on RYAN about being a NR, and if you must really know, I'm writing from the hell hole known as Fargo, where I am attending college. 
So the real issue at hand is that Hutch has used all of his abilities and assets (whether they are his land, money, or time) to further ducks and duck hunting. You will not find a more passionate duck hunter out there and if those credentials don't make him eligible for this nomination then I don't know what does. He sure as hell beats Ray Scott!!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I'm writing from the hell hole known as Fargo, where I am attending college.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

cranebuster said:


> So the real issue at hand is that Hutch has used all of his abilities and assets (whether they are his land, money, or time) to further ducks and duck hunting. You will not find a more passionate duck hunter out there and if those credentials don't make him eligible for this nomination then I don't know what does.


 From what I understand he does let a number of people hunt this land thru the season and does not charge. Also he is furthering his habitat to be very deer friendly as well and does not charge folks to hunt. Lives here, pays taxes here, sounds like what we are looking for in a resident land owner. Also a fine doctor too boot.

Sounds like some have small penial envy.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

From what I understand, most of you guys p-ing and moaning about this guy do not actually own any hunting land of your own. Forgive me for waxing repetitive...but who are you to dis a guy for buying land with his own money and raising ducks and not letting just any Tom Dick or Harry hunt it?

Honestly, it is childish to think that simply because you "used to be able to walk across a chunk of ground in order to shoot somthing"... that those terms for you, personally should remain in place for ever and anybody who changes that situation should be labeled as "the problem".

If you wanna hear some "sob stories" about how things "used to be" swing over to Southern Mn and catch an earful.

Simply because Nodak has remained in the dark ages as far as access and tresspass laws are concerned for the last...how long, does not make it immune to the situation of burgeoning population and increased average income and leisure time.

Ask yourselves this:

If you had this guy's money and this guy's land, how would you go about your hunting and allowing access? Honestly? I mean, it is darn easy to say that the guy who "has" should allow when you dont "have" any of your own.

Id bet you dollars to doughnuts that so many of you who gripe about lack of access and the greedy GOS and the NRs and the guys who own the prime ground would be singing a way different tune if you were in any of their shoes.

This dude (who I dont know from Adam) was nominated for some award. Hell, he probably doesnt even want it. (Awards... and 50 cents will get you a cup of coffee at a cheap restaraunt) (I have a wall full of them but none mean more to me than those "good things" that I have accomplished which are between me and God) But because he got money somehow, invested it in land which produces waterfowl, and doesnt let Joe Schmo hunt it, not only does he NOT deserve the award, but he is someone to be despised on top of it.

Could be wrong Ryan, but have you done anything near what Hutch has done in regards to providing habitat for ducks? Sorry, but working in neigboring fields does not make you anything special.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Bud


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

You think he wins any free beer?


----------

